# Brroks Brothers Outlet Store



## BostonBrahmain (Feb 16, 2007)

I went in one for the first time last weekend, what is the truth, is the merchandise from the BB stores, or is it lesser merchandise specifically for those outlet stores?

Thanks


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

BostonBrahmain said:


> I went in one for the first time last weekend, what is the truth, is the merchandise from the BB stores, or is it lesser merchandise specifically for those outlet stores?
> 
> Thanks


Most of it--everything with a 346 label--is lower quality made for the outlets. But you will find some non-346 merchandise from previous seasons that is from the retail stores.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

*out let stores*

Hello,
Just a question along the same line...How about the Ralph Lauren Outlet store???

PGP


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello,
> Just a question along the same line...How about the Ralph Lauren Outlet store???
> 
> PGP


Ditto. Labeling is more complicated with RL, and can vary by type of merchandise. But in general, I think it works like this (though I could be wrong about any of it):

The outlet stuff generally has a tag with a polo player on it:










Or it's from the Lauren green-label line, which is low quality:










Anything you see with the Polo-in-box label is probably mainline stuff:

Of course, anything Purple Label or Black Label in an outlet store is the real deal. They don't make outlet versions of that stuff.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> How about the Ralph Lauren Outlet store?


More of a mystery, I think. Some of the goods are clearly the retail store overstocks (usually obvious by their strange colors or sizes) and clearances; but much of it (anything labelled "Polo Sport") is made for the outlets. Sometimes, like with some oxford and knit polo shirts, it is just harder to tell while it is sitting on the rack or table and without comparing.

At least that is how it seems at the two I frequent periodically.

I've never shopped for high end tailored clothing there, however.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I normally get the 1818/retail store stuff from outlets. OCBDs are about 19-29 bucks.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Ditto. Labeling is more complicated with RL, and can vary by type of merchandise. But in general, I think it works like this (though I could be wrong about any of it):
> 
> The outlet stuff generally has a tag with a polo player on it:
> 
> ...


The Green Label is now sold in Macy's, Lord & Taylor and elsewhere for the same price as the Blue Label that previously was carried. The Green Label is licensed and made in China, while the Blue Label is actually designed by Ralph Lauren's company.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Most of it--everything with a 346 label--is lower quality made for the outlets. But you will find some non-346 merchandise from previous seasons that is from the retail stores.


I went to the BB outlet in metropolitan Detroit last week at Great Lakes Crossing and couldn't find a single non-346 item.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Ditto. Labeling is more complicated with RL, and can vary by type of merchandise. But in general, I think it works like this (though I could be wrong about any of it):
> 
> The outlet stuff generally has a tag with a polo player on it:


I don't know if that's a good indicator:
https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483868&CategoryID=3428


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> I don't know if that's a good indicator:
> https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=483868&CategoryID=3428


Well, like I said, I'm no expert, so take my post above with a grain of salt.

RL has a bewildering array of lines and labels that makes distinguishing quality from junk difficult.

At the very least, I think that if you see the Polo-in-box label, especially on tailored clothing, you can be pretty confident it's good quality.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> I went to the BB outlet in metropolitan Detroit last week at Great Lakes Crossing and couldn't find a single non-346 item.


 Thats the crap shoot that is the outlet store. At my local outlet they have a few racks by the door of highly discounted retail store merchandise. Everything else in the store aside from a couple of end caps are outlet branded. I seem to find the best stuff at the end of summer and winter when their opposite season merchandise gets moved to the outlets.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

all this illustrates the problem with shopping by label, rather than examining the merchandise itself.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> all this illustrates the problem with shopping by label, rather than examining the merchandise itself.


But...in this case, the label is actually the key to identifying quality in the merchandise. BB often makes the retail merchandise and the outlet merchandise so indentically in look and feel that the only way to know which is made with better materials is to go by the label. Or buy it and wear it out, but that's beside the point.


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

I like to echo Hockeyinsiders comment on nothing but 346 items at the BB outlet store. I was at the BB outlet store in Titlon, NH on Veterans Day and 100% was 346 items. There were some other products mostly shirts that had a tag on them that I have not seen on BB items: a blue tag with the BB "pig" logo embroidered on it, sewed to the pocket of a button down collar shirt, that was not quite Oxford cloth material. It seems to be a Gap or Sears quality shirt at the front of the store. In addition, there was a jacket for 300 dollars that is a copy of a Barbour, but saw that it was made in Malaysia and the quality did not jump out, so I passed. Maybe this is their Urban Outfitter line showing up at the outlet store for the holiday shopping season.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> But...in this case, the label is actually the key to identifying quality in the merchandise. BB often makes the retail merchandise and the outlet merchandise so indentically in look and feel that the only way to know which is made with better materials is to go by the label. Or buy it and wear it out, but that's beside the point.


Why, those cunning rag merchants! And you really can't tell? Are you saying you get what you pay for in outlets?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Why, those cunning rag merchants! And you really can't tell?


On some of the clothing, no. Maybe a fabric expert could, but I can't without looking at the tag.



The Rambler said:


> Are you saying you get what you pay for in outlets?


Partially, but the whole point of looking for mainline merchandise at the outlets is getting a lot _more_ than what you pay for. I've gotten very nice BB mainline trousers, jackets, shoes, and sweaters at the outlets for 90% or more off the original price. Don't tell me that Crockett & Jones-made Peal shoes for $70 isn't a good deal.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

The only BB Outlet in Canada is about a half hour drive for me so last weekend I took advantage of the 40% off sale and picked up some Clark's Advantage chinos. Bills are unavailable locally so after researching some on this forum I realized that the Clark's are pretty popular with members. I also learned that there is no material difference in the quality between the Outlet and "downtown" store.

I also picked up 3 untreated OCBD (pink, white and blue). For the sale price I like them. They are the "Regular" fit which seems closer to "Traditional" than "Slim" to me. I think the material is _slightly_ lighter in weight than the Made in USA version. What struck me most was the collar. It seems less stiff than those made in the USA. Between the perceived lighter cloth and lining (it is still there) the collar is less "rigid". Has anyone else noticed this? My internal jury is still out on my preference of Outlet versus Mainline shirt, at least as it refers to the collar.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

What exactly is the difference between outlet clothing and real clothing?


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I went to the Woodbury Commons BB outlet during the 40% off sale. That usually has some mainline stuff, especially as the seasons change over. 

In the vast majority of cases the 346 is a lower quality version of the mainline. This is most noticeable in the sportshirts. Woodbury Commons frequently has mainline shirts right next to the identical 346 versions and the lower quality material is clear to see. However, there does seem to be a few exceptions. 

I picked up a 346 V neck Stretch Merino sweater for $40. I cannot tell the difference between it and the two mainline ones I own that go for about $80. The sizing and cut is identical and the material looks and feels the same too. The mainline labels state (off the top of my head) "85% Merino Wool/ 13% Nylon/ 2% Spandex - Made in Hong Kong". The 346 states "85% Merino Wool/ 13% Nylon/ 2% Spandex - Made in China". Given that British Hong Kong is no more and it is fully part of China, I have to conclude that these sweaters are identical in manufacture and quality and are coming out of the same factory. Only the labeling is different. 

Many have stated they have found the same with the Advantage Chinos - identical bar the label and the waistband lining.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

roman totale XVII said:


> I went to the Woodbury Commons BB outlet during the 40% off sale. That usually has some mainline stuff, especially as the seasons change over.
> 
> In the vast majority of cases the 346 is a lower quality version of the mainline. This is most noticeable in the sportshirts. Woodbury Commons frequently has mainline shirts right next to the identical 346 versions and the lower quality material is clear to see. However, there does seem to be a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


Goods of High-Quality but Not Always Rock-Bottom Prices; Strategies for Saving Big Bucks

YONKERS, NY - Shoppers who visit stores at outlet malls expecting to scrounge through bins of mediocre merchandise should give their perceptions a makeover according to the May issue of Consumer Reports.

Consumer Reports went undercover at hundreds of outlet stores and the Consumer Reports National Research Center surveyed more than 6,000 readers to find ways to get the most value out of outlet stores. Among the findings:

* Outlet goods are high-quality - 77 percent of outlet shoppers said the merchandise was of the quality of what they bought at full-price stores.
* Prices are not always rock-bottom - only one-third of survey respondents said outlet prices were substantially below sale prices at regular stores.
* Outlets stores often sell different goods than regular stores - but the differences aren't deal breakers.
* Consumers can save a bundle by buying irregulars - Most of the defects CR encountered were miniscule.
* Frequent-shopper clubs and coupons can add savings

WHERE TO SHOP

Consumer Reports rated 33 top outlet stores based on survey results for value, quality, selection and service. The winners for value and quality: Lenox, L.L. Bean, Mikasa, and OshKosh B'gosh. Survey respondents noted that VF Outlets (apparel), Coach (handbags and accessories), Lenox and Pfaltzgraff (dinnerware), and Saks Off 5th (clothing) offered exceptional discounts over the prices charged at regular stores for those brands.

When looking at selection, readers' picks included Carter's, Corning, Harry&David, Kitchen Collection, Lenox, Mikasa, and OshKosh B'gosh. Respondents found the sales help at Harry & David to be exceptional as did CR's nosy reporter. Readers' picks for best service include Coach, Harry & David, Jockey, L.L. Bean, Land's End, Lenox, Mikasa, and Pfaltzgraff.

STRATEGIES FOR SHOPPING

Consumer Reports notes that great bargains, high-quality merchandise, wide selection, and a pleasant experience are available to consumers if they shop right. Following are CR's strategies:

* Time the visit - Midweek is usually the quietest time to shop outlet malls. Arrive as soon as the stores open. Also consider dinnertime to beat mobs.
* Catch the biggest sales - Outlets follow the same calendar as regular stores.
* Use coupons - The major outlet developers have Web sites full of downloadable coupons. There may also be e-mail alerts about sales.
* Join an outlet mall frequent-shopper program - These can offer access to exclusive sales, promotions, and special events. Members may also be able to pick up coupon books at the mall's customer-service office. Clubs and coupons are usually free, though some may charge.
* Explore other discounts - Some centers offer additional discounts to shoppers older than 50 on specified days. Other memberships may offer discounts - i.e. AAA members may qualify for another discount at participating stores.
* Look first at merchandise that came from regular stores - Shoppers who are unsure of the origin should ask.
* Consider irregulars - These are among the most deeply discounted goods.
* Shop for out-of-season items - These are typically found at the back of the store.
* Understand return policies - Return policies vary but generally outlet merchandise cannot be returned to a full-priced store, and vice-versa.

Paying full retail is so yesterday. Shoppers these days want quality merchandise at a discount price. And that's just what outlet stores promise. But can they deliver the goods?

To find out we teamed up with Consumer Reportsmagazine to find out.

These stores promise big discounts and great deals on quality merchandise. Most of the shoppers we spoke to felt that's what they found here.

"Shopping here really helps save a lot of money," one woman shopper told me.

A guy who had just come out of the Nike outlet store seemed pleased. "Great prices, great deals," he said.

But do you really bag the bargains at outlet stores? And more importantly, what about the quality?

To find out, I headed to the Seattle Premium Outlet Center near Marysville and went undercover, shopping with one of the best bargain hunters I know, my wife Debra. We hit store, after store, after store.

At the Restoration Hardware outlet, Deb found paint selling for more than 30% off the retail store price. Normally it's $32 a gallon. Here it was just $19.99. Same paint, just an older style label on the can.

Next stop, the Ralph Lauren outlet, where she found a yellow mesh-knit Polo shirt for $49.99. We found the exact same shirt selling at a big name department store in Seattle for $65.

Then if was off to Borders outlet where many of the best sellers are 1/3 off and some of the overstock specials are amazing. A coffee table book, "Diana, the Portrait" is selling for $31.50 on Amazon. At the outlet store it's just $4.99!

One of the best bargains we found was at Brooks Brothers. Deb got a cotton sweater vest, in last year's color for $23.99. The tag said it had been reduced from $125. And indeed, we went to the Brooks Brothers retail store in Seattle we found the exact same vest - in this year's color - selling for $125.

After 7 hours of shopping, I can honestly say that we found a lot of good deals and a few real steals and some prices that were just OK.

Consumer Reports came to the same conclusion when it surveyed more than 6,000 outlet shoppers for its May issue.

Good, But Not Rock Bottom

A third of the readers we surveyed felt that the outlet prices were good, but they weren't always rock bottom," says Senior Editor Tod Marks, who ran the project.

"On any given day, you could probably beat an outlet price at a boutique or department store when they run a super sale," Marks says.

Of course, at the outlet store you don't have to wait; everything is on sale every day. But just what are they selling?

At J. Jill, most of the things we found were last season's merchandise and overstocks. But there were a few new arrivals.

The Nike Outlet is packed with older style shoes you won't find at Nike Town any more, which is why the prices are so low. They also have cosmetic seconds that have minor imperfections.

I bought a pair of cosmetic second Nike Shocks Lethal. They sell at the full retail stores for $100. But these have a minor blemish you can barely see and cosmetic flaw in the stitching that's almost unnoticeable. I paid $49.99.

Here's something else we learned on our shopping trip: Some outlet stores sell things that were never in a regular retail store.

For instance, some of the clothes at the Nike Outlet were made just to be sold here. Same thing at J. Crew and Brooks Brothers. If you see a Brooks Brothers tag with a 3-4-6 logo, it means the item was made specifically for Brooks Brothers outlet.

"If you are making it especially for the outlet, does it differ in quality from what you'll find in a regular retail store? And the fact is, is does differ," says Tod Marks of Consumer Reports.

That's because the manufacturer needs to cut some corners to keep the price down for the outlet version. Sometimes it's a cheaper material. Sometimes it's less detail in the fit and finish.

For instance, a short-sleeve T-shirt at the Eddie Bauer outlet was $3.50 less than a similar shirt from the Eddie Bauer store. It doesn't have the fancy stitching around the collar and the sleeve. If you can live without that, and want to save a few bucks, the outlet version is the way to go.

We bought one pair at the Gap outlet for $29.99. The other was full retail, $42.50. The more expensive pair is made from slightly better material. It has a button at the top, while outlet model has a hook. There's also a Gap label on the back. The outlet brand doesn't have that. The cheaper pair isn't inferior - just different.

By the way, these outlet stores do run sales, so if you time it right, you can save even more. Many also offer coupons via the Internet. So be sure to check the outlet mall's Web site for coupons.

What about returns? Most outlet stores stores have fairly liberal return policies (although all sales are final at the Restoration Hardware outlet). Just remember, you probably can't bring an unwanted item back to the regular retail store. You'll probably be required to take it to the outlet store. If you don't live near the mall, that would be a major hassle.

Bottom line: based on my experience, an outlet store can be a great palace to shop. You can save money on quality items. You just need to be sure you know exactly what you're buying and how that "discount" price compares to the actual retail price.

Source: _Consumer Reports_


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

^^^^^Great post! Speaking generally, I have found the quality at Jackson, NJ's Nike store to be very good, with prices to match. OTOH, not so much luck at the Polo store. BB is somewhere in the middle. It has been posted here that many of the BB sweaters are the same as those found in the retail store. Dress shirts and ties are not so good, and overcoats are poor. I landed a herringbone sport coat for $100, and it seems as substantial as the retail version. Only IMHO.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

The 346 labeled goods definitely should not be dismissed. The standard short-sleeved 346 polos are identical to the fullline, the khakis are great buys as described above, and many of the 346 sweaters are indeed the full-line sweaters from the previous year's full line season/style. Similarly, some of the accessories like belts, pocket squares, Royall cologne, and some (but not all) sportshirts are identical to full line goods, either same year or on a one year delay.

Once you get in a habit of shopping regularly at both the full line and outlet stores (and luckily I have several of each within easy driving distance), it is relatively easy to spot what 346 items are indeed the lower quality, made specifically for the outlet goods vs. the 346 labeled versions of standard full line fare.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately for me, at least, the outlet does not have milano chinos. I had gotten all excited about the prospect.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

CM Wolff said:


> The 346 labeled goods definitely should not be dismissed. The standard short-sleeved 346 polos are identical to the fullline, the khakis are great buys as described above, and many of the 346 sweaters are indeed the full-line sweaters from the previous year's full line season/style. Similarly, some of the accessories like belts, pocket squares, Royall cologne, and some (but not all) sportshirts are identical to full line goods, either same year or on a one year delay.
> 
> Once you get in a habit of shopping regularly at both the full line and outlet stores (and luckily I have several of each within easy driving distance), it is relatively easy to spot what 346 items are indeed the lower quality, made specifically for the outlet goods vs. the 346 labeled versions of standard full line fare.


Just to be clear: none of the mainline stuff gets rebadged with a 346 label, regardless of whether the 346 items look identical to current or previous season merchandise. Everything with a 346 label is made specifically for the outlets, and there's always a difference. Often this difference is impossible to discern, and if it still produces clothes that look the same and have the same durability, great.

But there is a price difference between outlet merchandise and retail merchandise for a reason. Often country of origin plays a role (sweaters made in China vs. Italy or Scotland), but the quality of the materials themselves vary too. Wool and cotton fibers will be shorter. Silk fibers will be coarser and more fragile. Leathers will be CG or more cheaply dyed.

I'm not saying that the 346 stuff is always crap, or that it isn't a good value. I have several 346 OCBDs and a couple of sweaters, and I've been satisfied with them. But know that there is a difference, whether you can see it or not. Nothing is identical.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like to chime in re: our local outlet. After a comment about 346 merchandise at a local outlet, a sales rep informed me that the 346-label ties out our particular outlet were all made in the USA. I inspected and purchased one for ~$20 and it so far appears to be very well made. 

The ties as well as deeply discounted socks $4/pair or so as well as sparse regular lable items are the main attractions for me. I have not been impressed with most 346 outlet pants, jackets, shirts, or shoes unless they are deeply discounted.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prior to my retirement, seven years back, I had shopped a number of BB retail locations for years but, primarily the BB store located in the Rookery bldg, near the FOB in the Chicago Loop. It seems I spent so much time in there on my lunch breaks that many of their sales associates knew me by name! During those visits, I purchased (quite) a bit of BB's retail stuff. Since my retirement, I seem to have focused most of my BB shopping in the BB Outlet at the Lighthouse Outlet Mall, Michigan City, IN, and from their online website. I just don't care to drive the distance it is necessary to get to their brick and mortar locations. Even shopping the BB outlet store, I would guess that close to 80% of my purchases (sweaters, sportcoats, a suit, trousers, ties, etc.) have been retail store merchandise, purchased on deep discount from the outlet location(s)! I had purchased items on sale at BB's retail locations but, never at such deeply discounted prices as I've found at their outlet locations and, LOL, I don't care who you are, we all love a great bargain!


----------



## Maggio (Apr 4, 2005)

You can also now get BB 346 staples online via eBay.


----------

